
Atlassian HipChat hacked - 925dk
https://twitter.com/HipChat/status/856576817305501702
======
925dk
They now confirm [https://blog.hipchat.com/2017/04/24/hipchat-security-
notice/](https://blog.hipchat.com/2017/04/24/hipchat-security-notice/)

